# Weather thread not working correctly



## GotGarlic (Aug 20, 2019)

I mostly view DC on my tablet with the mobile app. For the last week or so, nothing shows up when I try to view the "what is your weather today" thread. It's just blank. Any ideas on what might be wrong?


----------



## taxlady (Aug 20, 2019)

How are you navigating to the weather thread? I just opened the app to see if I was having the issue. I searched for "today's weather" and it showed me a bunch of posts. One of them was in the weather thread and worked fine.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 20, 2019)

Something else happened when I went on there, GG.  While I got on there, and found out that the last  post was in 2013, I tried to post a short reply, but it didn't appear when I went back to the new posts! Really weird...

And I just posted another reply, which worked, but  not on "home".


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 20, 2019)

taxlady said:


> How are you navigating to the weather thread? I just opened the app to see if I was having the issue. I searched for "today's weather" and it showed me a bunch of posts. One of them was in the weather thread and worked fine.


I tap on Unread and then the weather thread.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 20, 2019)

I haven't had an issue with it showing up anywhere, *GG*. I can see it in my "Subscribed" list whether I'm on my laptop, tablet, or phone. Must be you, dear.


----------



## bbqcoder (Aug 20, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I haven't had an issue with it showing up anywhere, *GG*. I can see it in my "Subscribed" list whether I'm on my laptop, tablet, or phone. Must be you, dear.



Are you using the app or the browser?  GG is using the app. 

Personally, I don't really see the advantage of using the app. I just use the browser whether I'm on the desktop/tablet/phone.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 20, 2019)

I use the app on phone (Moto g6) and tablet (Samsung), Chrome on my laptop.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 20, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I haven't had an issue with it showing up anywhere, *GG*. I can see it in my "Subscribed" list whether I'm on my laptop, tablet, or phone. Must be you, dear.


Right back atcha 

I just uninstalled and reinstalled the app - no change. I'll see what else I can come up with. The new version doesn't seem to have a "clear cache" option like the previous one did.


----------

